# Cloud Strife Hacked into Super Smash Bros. Brawl



## DeltaBurnt (Feb 10, 2010)

It seems some hackers have taken it upon themselves to make a somewhat interesting SSBB hack. All it is is just Ike with a different model.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Cloud Strife, the spiky haired hero of Square Enix RPG Final Fantasy VII, has been inserted into Nintendo's Super Smash Bros. Brawl, Buster Sword and all. Cool idea, I guess, but the modders must have made sure Cloud had his Generic Materia equipped as it looks like Cloud is wearing a tight-fitting Janitor's worksuit.



Video Link

Source


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 10, 2010)

Saw that not to long ago on 1up, haha.
To me, it really just looks like they ripped the textures from the VII and just slapped them on Ike. Maybe that was the point? 
Oh well, I find it impractical but I'm sure it'll please _some people_ at the least.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 10, 2010)

There's plenty of texture hacks that change characters into other characters.  I think one of Ike's alternate forms was Felix from Golden Sun.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 10, 2010)

HA i think its cool. even though i have no affinity with Cloud. 

One of my friends has created Zero for Link and swiched out some of the move sets to make him act like Zero. He also built a character from scratch.


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 10, 2010)

They should do this with a character worth while, like the Waluigi hack


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 10, 2010)

OmerMe said:
			
		

> They should do this with a character worth while, like the Waluigi hack


How would that even work? Waluigi is an assist trophy.
Is playing as Luigi in purple clothes not good enough for you?

But, I dare say that's an impressive hack, this is more than simple texture modding.
There are some other crazy hacks out there like modified stages.



Edit: There's a much better video on youtube


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Feb 10, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> OmerMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's talking about the model swap + custom moveset currently in progress:

It still needs a lot of work but it seems like it'll turn out great.

As for the Cloud hack, it's a lot more impressive than it seems. You see, as of right now, importing models from other games is difficult if not impossible. The best anyone can do to create new characters is use models already in Brawl, such as the aforementioned Waluigi project. What Kittycorp/Meowmix did was, they actually *manipulated* Ike's *model* in order to give him more of a Cloud-like appearance. If you take a look at the Sword, you'd notice that nothing like that actually shows up in Brawl. They had to tweak Ike's sword to get it to be like that. While I do agree that as a whole, the character is pretty meh and lackluster, you have to appreciate what they've accomplished with this.


----------



## ganons (Feb 10, 2010)

thats stage hack is sick


----------



## prowler (Feb 10, 2010)

Why?
FF7 fantards take it to another level...


----------



## Law (Feb 10, 2010)

woah some people are sad


----------



## megawalk (Feb 10, 2010)

ok.. this is to odd for me...i loved the cpt. falcon level hack


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 10, 2010)

The character is terrible though.


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 10, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> The character is terrible though.




So are you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J/k ...... or is it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeh ive seen this done before, not exactly new


----------



## Aeladya (Feb 10, 2010)

Eh I'd rather have Sora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Feb 10, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> Eh I'd rather have Sora
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very much agreed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 10, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Aeladya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sora's a wuss. OH LOOK AT ME I GOT A GIANT KEY HURR HURR HURR.

Put Raiden in his cyborg ninja suit then we'll talk.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Feb 11, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pshh, we all know that Sora could kill Geckos twice as good as Raiden (nevermind that Sora and Raiden are in completely seperate games and worlds, he would still kick a Gecko's ass).

But I like the idea of Sora because I'd be interesting to see his moves/final smash.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 11, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are we talking about the same gecko's? Sora couldn't defeat a Gecko if Kairi's life was on the line. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with adding Cyborg Ninja Raiden! Or perhaps Naked Snake or something. That would be awesome.

PS: Sora's Final Smash = Trinity Limit. Seriously, that'd look really good.


----------



## Celice (Feb 11, 2010)

FFVII - OMG CLOUD/SQUALL/TIDUS IS TEH COOLESST EVARRRR (Idiot)
Kingdom Hearts - OMG SORA/WHATEVER/WHATEVER IS TEH COOLESST EVARRRR

It's the same drones, just now saying they're different.


----------



## adrian2040 (Feb 11, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sora pretty much has destroyed buildings with a single swipe of the keyblade. He CAN kill a Gecko very easily.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh god, what's next? Yuna in Doki Doki Majo Shinpan? Seriously, fanboy/girl-ism is going too far...

I have to admit they did a good job though.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Feb 12, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Edit: There's a much better video on youtube



that cloud hack is fascinating, though i am no ff7 fanatic:. interesting what desperate fans with to much time are capable of


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 15, 2010)

i say make sephiroth if u want cloud... he is a better fighter than cloud unless cloud uses omnislash (i think 'children" know what i mean)
interesting lol (this fight btn nintendo and square chars)


----------

